# CPT code 69433 done in a physicans office



## Gwendolyn S Stracener (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a physican who has perfomed 69433 bilateral in the office. What is the correct way to bill for the tubes?  L8699? 99070? or maybe A9999.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jun 22, 2015)

OK, if you are looking to bill separately for the tube itself, you cannot, the cost of the tube is factored into the RVU for 69433, that's why your physician is paid at a higher rate when it is done in an office setting.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## Gwendolyn S Stracener (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you for the information.


----------

